# Can I make these cupcakes in advance? Freeze them?



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I'm planning a birthday party for my dc's this weekend and will be travelling to see family 4 hours away. Making the cupcakes there will be stressful and time-consuming. I want to make them here before we go but am unsure if I can make them in advance. If I can, how long in advance? Or can I freeze them? The party will be Saturday afternoon.

The recipe is a basic chocolate cupcake but there is a middle filling which includes cream cheese and an egg. It all gets cooked but I guess that's what makes me unsure about prepping in advance.

Any advice?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

If it's just this weekend, and here it's already Wednesday... I don't think you would NEED to freeze them... just make them tomorrow or early Friday and they should be OK. But maybe set one aside and freeze it so you know in the future.









(I have made chocolate cup cakes with cream cheese centers and they are good for a few days at least without refridgeration or anything - they always get eaten to fast to tell just how long they're good for... )


----------



## jpamama (Sep 23, 2008)

I always make cupcakes in advance and freeze them - I have frozen ones like you are talking about and they will be fine. Have a fun party


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Thank you both! I'll probably make them Thursday afternoon as we're leaving early Friday morning.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Freezing should be fine for the cupcakes and the filling, but it can wreak some havoc with icing IME. Maybe ice them once you get there?


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I just read that creamcheese doesn't freeze very well. Turns very grainy!

If you are making them thursday, and they will be eaten saturday, no need to freeze! If they are in a good container, they will still be moist and delicious! I want a cupcake!


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

You can freeze a cheesecake, though... maybe once it has been cooked it is OK?

Well at least I THINK you can freeze a cheesecake... you can buy them frozen. I have never attempted to freeze one myself, preferring instead to move it directly to my stomach...







:


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
You can freeze a cheesecake, though... maybe once it has been cooked it is OK?

Well at least I THINK you can freeze a cheesecake... you can buy them frozen. I have never attempted to freeze one myself, preferring instead to move it directly to my stomach...







:









Too true! I have no actual experience with freezing cream cheese, so... take my advice with a grain of salt!!!


----------

